# Video: Sugarpalm franna job



## Ekka (May 31, 2006)

These palms are what's called monocarpic and had to go as it was dying.

These are a torture palm, you do not want to block these down!

4.17mins and 21.64mb wmv

Features music by Aussie band Spiderbait. A re-make version of an ole classic, frankly ... I like better.  

http://www.palmtreeservices.com.au/video/sugarpalm.wmv


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Jun 1, 2006)

Interesting - not even a particularly pretty palm. What's the life expectancy?


----------



## Ekka (Jun 2, 2006)

I'd say 20 to 25 years on them, but man I have seen some monsters too ... it all depends on how old they are when they begin to fruit.

The fruiting starts at the top and works its way down the trunk and when it gets to the bottom and cannot fruit anymore ... it dies!


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Jun 2, 2006)

Ekka, I have got you pegged. You are not an arborist. Oh, I'm not saying that's not how you make your living, and I'm not saying you aren't good at it.

But that's not what you ARE.


You are a teacher. It comes through in every video. You have a passion for teaching, and you are good at it. That's a rare gift.


Thanks for the videos.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Jun 2, 2006)

You'd like these, TreeCo:









This is the kind I'm most familiar with. The branches have saw barbs all along the edge. As they die, they fold down along the trunk, and will stay there forever, just building up a layer of dead palm leaves, like this:







Rats love to nest in them. Most people cut them off when they die, leaving a stub that is somewhat securely attached, and still has a few of those nasty barbs on it. (Like the first picture.) The trees will get 30 to 60 feet high, or so. I can't imagine spiking up one of those. Very common in southern California. I'm sure keeping them trimmed is a constant source of work for arborists and landscapers.


----------



## Ekka (Jun 2, 2006)

Oh those palms suck too Blueridge, I have lots of footage of killing them.

That picture of dozens of the little evil buggers in pots reminded me of some sci fi movie where aliens are about to spawn out of cocoons or something.

The hate list is like this.

Queen palm
Washingtonia
Livistonia
Pheonix (all of them got evil spikes)
Sugar palm (bamboo skewers and hair and itchy as hell)
Fishtail palm (bamboo skewers and hair and itchy as hell)

and there's some I dont know the name of which have crazy 4" sharp needles all the way up the trunk, I'll have to find a pic.

Also, arb work here as in tree care is hard to get, most people just cut stuff down, only 10% of my business would be tree care (pruning etc), which is sad really, 90% is removals/stump grinding etc.


----------



## TackleTree (Aug 11, 2006)

ekka, How do you rope climb a palm? Where do you string the rope through. I do not rope climb so please explain as if... well as if i have never. Thanks

Oh and how do you get a throw bag through all that crap? Must be a headache!


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Aug 11, 2006)

Shhhh! He spikes them!


----------



## Ekka (Aug 11, 2006)

Yeah I spike them. 

But saying that is you really had to for whatever reason you get a shot over the head with a throw line. Attach a pulley or cambium saver to the end of a rope with your climbing line set thru it.

Pull the rope up thru the head till the pulley is right up there, tie off against the trunk. Now you have a high point. Test it out well on the ground, make sure it cant just slide out of the fronds ... wella, get climbing ...... or

If you are smart and lazy like me get an assisted lift. See the video, forget footlocking.


----------



## l2edneck (Aug 11, 2006)

> The hate list is like this.
> 
> Queen palm
> Washingtonia
> ...



mine is as follows 

Pheonix (all of them got evil spikes)
Palmettos(full of snakes and wasps)
cant count the number of times i been stung cleaning clusters
Washingtonia(they get 2 tall)
Perotis(to damn skinny)
Sable(just frikkin nasty stuff to breath)
Queens not so bad(depending on location backyard,screen,expensive flower bed)


----------



## Ekka (Aug 11, 2006)

Well, I never heard of a parotis palm so I googled and found that they can grow 35' tall but are only 6" dia and have a cabbage head. Also known as an everglades palm.

http://www.horticulturalconsultants.com/photos/fullsize/AcoelorrapheWrightii.jpg

Do they have spikes too?

They look clumping style. 

And WTF do you do if you get a tall one in a tight spot, stuffed if I'd climb it?


----------



## l2edneck (Aug 11, 2006)

*thats them*

Sorry for my miss spelling
Acoelorraphe wrightii
Common Name: Everglades Palm, *Paurotis Palm*
Cold Tolerance: 230F (-50C) USDA Zones: 9b-11

Typical Height: 20’ Growth Rate: Slow
Habit: Clustering; each stem bearing 20–30 leaves

There very flexible. Alot of times you can just bend em over with a pole and reach with a stepladder(i use a little giant), and the spikes are like the washis just smaller and give you those paper cuts.Not to mention the fronds are so small you have to use loppers or hand snips not to nick em.The seeds are bright orange and grow faster than weeds.Bottom line they suck.But i charge good fer em so no matter what where or how ill get em done lol.


----------

